# This is just way too much fun, lol!



## MarcusM (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I'm getting better at this, this is fun! Whaddaya think?


----------



## domromer (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks cool, to bad the top head isn't looking at the camera.


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, yea, and it bugs me that the top head is cut off. After that shot though, I bumped the door and it's pretty much impossible to get it back in exactly the same spot so I figured I wasn't going to mess with it and go with what I got.

(Actually I was trying to look all over at different things to make it more interesting, but two I used ended up looking at the camera, so I agree, they all 3 should.)


----------



## bikefreax (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats nifty. Here is another one that I did. Not the greatest but still working on it. Not sure why it got all haloed around the dog.


----------



## Battou (Mar 3, 2008)

needs wigs for the larry, curly, moe look


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 3, 2008)

heheh...that would be funny!


----------



## leila (Mar 3, 2008)

hahha....nice


----------

